# Nude Pics Of Wife



## Trustless Marriage (Mar 1, 2021)

Way in the past my wife and I took a few pics of eachother nude and sent them to eachother. It was a spur of the moment thing. I don't have those pics anymore nor have we done this since. Fast forward to recently. After we had sex, as she laid there on the bed, I spontaniously took a picture of her with the flash on. She freaked for a second and blocked her face and asked what I was doing. I said taking a picture of you. And that was that. Fast forward again and I did the same thing a week later. This time she didn't freak out as much but again blocked her face. And again - that was that.

There was no "delete that picture" or "what are you planing on doing with that picture" or anything else to that nature after the pics were taken. What is your take on this? Do some women secretly desire nude photos of themselves? Does she feel desired because of the pictures I took? I don't know what to think. For now, I have them saved them in a private folder so anyone who is looking at my phone cannot view them. 

I would love to film our sex sessions together but she tends to be miss goody good which, considering her past, she is farthest from that in reality. I wonder if she is just playing hardball and that I can use this as a prelude to video. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Buddy I’m not trying to insult you but with your wife’s track record she’s not worried about feeling desired. You should be wondering how many more men have nude pictures of her seeing as she’s incapable of refusing any requests whatsoever from men. (Your words)
Wise up ffs.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Maybe its as simple as she trusts you enough to not show them or share them with anyone.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I was all set to say "Well ya, now she trusts you when she wasn't sure before. Go for it".
Then I saw your username.
Then I read your previous posts.

Uhg. If I were you I wouldn't tempt fate here.
Your marriage has a bunch of secrets and inconsistencies that are bigger problems for you.

Leave this alone.


----------



## Trustless Marriage (Mar 1, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> Buddy I’m not trying to insult you but with your wife’s track record she’s not worried about feeling desired. You should be wondering how many more men have nude pictures of her seeing as she’s incapable of refusing any requests whatsoever from men. (Your words)
> Wise up ffs.


Not insulted at all and you have all good points. So far I haven't found any online lol.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I was all set to say "Well ya, now she trusts you when she wasn't sure before. Go for it".
> Then I saw your username.
> Then I read your previous posts.
> 
> ...


I read his previous posts. It really sounds like she might be suffering from a personality disorder. Engaging in risky sexual behavior is a symptom.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I read his previous posts. It really sounds like she might be suffering from a personality disorder. Engaging in risky sexual behavior is a symptom.


Agree, and it smells to me like OP is using that in his favor rather than helping her.

I didn't read every detail of his past, but his posts come off as him being a high-drive low-conscious person and she is his toy with a terrible past, probably abuse and all manner of crap.

This post is him pushing the envelop one step further with the goal of shooting videos.
Probably that's a precursor to him selling the vids I would guess.

I'm not onboard with any of it.

Just my 2 cents... you can't be sure of anything in a online post.
Either way I'm moving on before I say the wrong thing here. First do no harm right?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

it is common for guys to post such pics online.
so not knowing what you intend, she is ok with that somewhat, but NOT if it includes her face.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I've not read your other posts but will come back and comment when I know more of your history. From other comments there's more to this.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Trustless Marriage said:


> Way in the past my wife and I took a few pics of eachother nude and sent them to eachother. ...Fast forward again and I did the same thing a week later. This time she didn't freak out as much but again blocked her face. And again - that was that.
> 
> *Do some women secretly desire nude photos of themselves?* Does she feel desired because of the pictures I took? * I don't know what to think. * For now, I have them saved them in a private folder so anyone who is looking at my phone cannot view them.
> 
> I would love to film our sex sessions together but she tends to be miss goody good which, considering her past, she is farthest from that in reality. I wonder if she is just playing hardball and that I can use this as a prelude to video. Any thoughts?


Yes, some women are exhibitionists. Those do like to have nude photos of themselves and don't mind anyone else seeing them, in fact the more the better. Blocking/hiding her head/face could mean she understands that the photos either on purpose or by accident might be seen by others.

If you want to explore this a little more. Set up an appointment with a female professional Boudoir photographer for your wife. 

As to a sex tape, talk to your wife about that and see how she feels, don't spring that on her. Also if you do it don't expect it to look very professional and expect after viewing it to delete it.

Good luck.


----------



## Trustless Marriage (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your opinion. Sometimes I'm amazed at what responses I read on this forum - like I'm in the twilight zone or something. I certainly would not post or do anything else with her images/video with or without her approval as I am not interested in sharing. She has been with enough dogs (using a clean word here) in her life and lucky for her I'm not a dog. Just thought it was rather interesting of her response. 

Cheers


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How's her mental health?

How's yours?

How are those dinners with her CEO working out?

How about her travel?

How do you feel about her honesty with you about all of it given you don't believe her about your combined past?

If you two could work on your mental and emotional health issues, you wouldn't need to ask anonymous folks about how your wife feels about nude pictures and videos because you would be able to ask her and trust her response.

You might want to keep working on your foundation with her first before getting to the more advanced stuff.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

My wife and I do a lot of nude pics and vids. Maybe try to ease into it and make her comfortable.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> How's her mental health?
> 
> How's yours?
> 
> ...


I wish there was an "OP freaking read this over and over" button.


----------



## MysticMoon (Jan 9, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Buddy I’m not trying to insult you but with your wife’s track record she’s not worried about feeling desired. You should be wondering how many more men have nude pictures of her seeing as she’s incapable of refusing any requests whatsoever from men. (Your words)
> Wise up ffs.


I enjoy my posing for husband to take nude pictures of me, and will even take some for him when he is out of town on business. You know who sees them? HIM! I don't share them, and neither did he. It's just a little special thing I do for him. (He even says "I'm not sharing! I want you all to myself. I'm greedy!!)

The OPs wife could just be indulging her husband by allowing him to take post coital photos, for his enjoyment only. 

My husband keeps a collection of 100s of nude and seductive photos and video of me. He likes to 'enjoy' then when I'm not home to satisfy him. Personally, I'm flattered.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MysticMoon said:


> I enjoy my posing for husband to take nude pictures of me, and will even take some for him when he is out of town on business. You know who sees them? HIM! I don't share them, and neither did he. It's just a little special thing I do for him. (He even says "I'm not sharing! I want you all to myself. I'm greedy!!)
> 
> The OPs wife could just be indulging her husband by allowing him to take post coital photos, for his enjoyment only.
> 
> My husband keeps a collection of 100s of nude and seductive photos and video of me. He likes to 'enjoy' then when I'm not home to satisfy him. Personally, I'm flattered.


Read his older posts.


----------



## MysticMoon (Jan 9, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Read his older posts.


I don't usually take the time to read old posts, unless I am familiar with an ongoing issue. I used to, but got tired of needing a history of an individual every time I replied. On another site a user had 3 threads averaging 50 pages. I don't have the time or desire to become that invested in anyone. I respond at face value. If it's wrong, sorry, but I'm not here as a therapist. I'm just a random stranger responding to a post that caught my attention, for whatever reason.

If the wtf isn't into posing, he should respect her enough to put away the camera. If he doesn't, she needs to make it clear that she dislike it, and where the camera will end up if he doesn't stop. Explain that to a doctor. 🤣


----------



## sourwood (10 mo ago)

Trustless Marriage said:


> Way in the past my wife and I took a few pics of eachother nude and sent them to eachother. It was a spur of the moment thing. I don't have those pics anymore nor have we done this since. Fast forward to recently. After we had sex, as she laid there on the bed, I spontaniously took a picture of her with the flash on. She freaked for a second and blocked her face and asked what I was doing. I said taking a picture of you. And that was that. Fast forward again and I did the same thing a week later. This time she didn't freak out as much but again blocked her face. And again - that was that.
> 
> There was no "delete that picture" or "what are you planing on doing with that picture" or anything else to that nature after the pics were taken. What is your take on this? Do some women secretly desire nude photos of themselves? Does she feel desired because of the pictures I took? I don't know what to think. For now, I have them saved them in a private folder so anyone who is looking at my phone cannot view them.
> 
> I would love to film our sex sessions together but she tends to be miss goody good which, considering her past, she is farthest from that in reality. I wonder if she is just playing hardball and that I can use this as a prelude to video. Any thoughts?


how about ASKING her????!!!


----------



## sourwood (10 mo ago)

Talker67 said:


> it is common for guys to post such pics online.
> so not knowing what you intend, she is ok with that somewhat, but NOT if it includes her face.


Posting/sharing nude photos of someone without their consent is a sex crime. It is a violation of trust and privacy.

Before taking ANY more pictures of her, talk to her. Ask her if she would like you to take some sexy photos of her. ALWAYS ask before taking an intimate photo. A woman likes to feel sexy, wants to know she's still desirable to her partner. Take them using HER phone, and then let her do what she wants with them. She can send them to you IF she wants you to have them. You MUST NOT share them without her express permission. If you don't want her to share them elsewhere, tell her that you value her so much that you want her all to yourself, and be prepared to be exclusive to her. TALK about the things that you/she are okay/not okay with. We can all avoid lots of heartache if we just communicate with each other.


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26 (11 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Yes, some women are exhibitionists. Those do like to have nude photos of themselves and don't mind anyone else seeing them, in fact the more the better. Blocking/hiding her head/face could mean she understands that the photos either on purpose or by accident might be seen by others.
> 
> If you want to explore this a little more. Set up an appointment with a female professional Boudoir photographer for your wife.
> 
> ...


The blocking of identity by hiding face reveals their not planning on being with you.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

24NitroglyceriN26 said:


> The blocking of identity by hiding face reveals their not planning on being with you.


OR that they do not want their boss or mom to see them....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> OR that they do not want their boss or mom to see them....


More likely, in the moment.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a taking a nude pic as long as she’s ok with it and she trust that you will respect her enough to NEVER share those pics and will cough them up, if she changes her mind about you having them.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

This all reminds me of the Rodney Dangerfield routine:

I tell you, I get no respect, no respect at all.
I go into a bar, and the bartender says to me, "You got any naked pictures of your wife?"
"Of course not," I tell him. "Well, then," he says, "You wanna buy some?"


----------



## JWakk (Sep 14, 2020)

Trustless Marriage said:


> Way in the past my wife and I took a few pics of eachother nude and sent them to eachother. It was a spur of the moment thing. I don't have those pics anymore nor have we done this since. Fast forward to recently. After we had sex, as she laid there on the bed, I spontaniously took a picture of her with the flash on. She freaked for a second and blocked her face and asked what I was doing. I said taking a picture of you. And that was that. Fast forward again and I did the same thing a week later. This time she didn't freak out as much but again blocked her face. And again - that was that.
> 
> There was no "delete that picture" or "what are you planing on doing with that picture" or anything else to that nature after the pics were taken. What is your take on this? Do some women secretly desire nude photos of themselves? Does she feel desired because of the pictures I took? I don't know what to think. For now, I have them saved them in a private folder so anyone who is looking at my phone cannot view them.
> 
> I would love to film our sex sessions together but she tends to be miss goody good which, considering her past, she is farthest from that in reality. I wonder if she is just playing hardball and that I can use this as a prelude to video. Any thoughts?


All women love to be worshiped and I have never met one that doesn't love her pic being taken even nude as long as you work up to that slowly tell her how beautiful she is. But beware in case she ends up forgetting their are limits and keep them off the internet as once there it's forever unless of course you want to sell them to make money as so many are doing. 
That could lead to another set of problem when others are contacting her for more and more. It's a very slippery slope from there.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

Why are you asking us this instead of her? The communication in your relationship seems very lacking.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Trustless Marriage said:


> Way in the past my wife and I took a few pics of eachother nude and sent them to eachother. It was a spur of the moment thing. I don't have those pics anymore nor have we done this since. Fast forward to recently. After we had sex, as she laid there on the bed, I spontaniously took a picture of her with the flash on. She freaked for a second and blocked her face and asked what I was doing. I said taking a picture of you. And that was that. Fast forward again and I did the same thing a week later. This time she didn't freak out as much but again blocked her face. And again - that was that.
> 
> There was no "delete that picture" or "what are you planing on doing with that picture" or anything else to that nature after the pics were taken. What is your take on this? Do some women secretly desire nude photos of themselves? Does she feel desired because of the pictures I took? I don't know what to think. For now, I have them saved them in a private folder so anyone who is looking at my phone cannot view them.
> 
> I would love to film our sex sessions together but she tends to be miss goody good which, considering her past, she is farthest from that in reality. I wonder if she is just playing hardball and that I can use this as a prelude to video. Any thoughts?


I am curious.
If you asked your wife would she be OK with you posting nude photos of her or a video of you and her on the job online, what do you think her response would be?


----------

